
Show HN: 4usxus – Accountability is awesome - bbrez1
https://4usxus.com
======
dang
You guys have posted this 7 times in the last 3 weeks. A small number of
reposts is ok, but this is on the other side of the line, and users have
complained, so please stop.

~~~
bbrez1
Sorry. Wanted to get featured on the frontpage for once but never got lucky
thought it didn't get any attention under 'new'. We will tone it down.

